# to all my  northern hunters



## beginnersluck (Sep 10, 2004)

I want to wish you all good luck this weekend and season.  I have seen many deer moving around this year.  Stay close to persimmons, muscadines, and trails!  Now,   Get to huntin'!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 10, 2004)

Will do! Got a stand hung and waitin'.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes sir, good luck yourself!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thanks loads, cuase I will prolly need it.*

 

Hope you have a rewarding season as well.

*PERSIMMONS??????*  What are persimmons? :   Only wished I could find a persimmon tree on our tract. ut:


----------



## spongebob (Sep 13, 2004)

Thx...


----------

